# 04 GTO 6 speed shifter knob..



## pnpracing (Apr 18, 2011)

Does the stock one screw off? I would like to get a T Handle for it but dont want to go prying on it till I know. Thanks for the help


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Just pull hard. Keep your face away from it too :rofl:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The stock shifter I don't believe has threads to thread on a new handle. Im going to install a ripshift in the near future and I wanted to use a T-handle as well. But apparently the GMM ripshift doesn't have a threaded end either. I wonder how it could be done?


----------



## pnpracing (Apr 18, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for replying guys..was hoping it was gonna be as easy as unscrewing the old and putting on the new..should have know it wasent going to be that easy..maybe the stock one isnt so bad after all.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It's pressed on you have to pull up on it. <Carefully>


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> It's pressed on you have to pull up on it. <Carefully>


and do not twist it you will break off the locating tag


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Also, it is connected to the boot with a tie. You will need to
remove the console top and unclip the bottom of the boot before
removing the knob, or you could destroy the boot.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

What a stupid design. I never had mine apart and just assumed it was threaded and unscrewed.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Not to thread jack but from what i see the MGW-P does not have any threads...is it designed to run a stock shift knob? I havent been able to find a solid answer on this if it does than i will be running that from what i have heard. also what are the quality differences from the MGW and the GMM?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> What a stupid design. I never had mine apart and just assumed it was threaded and unscrewed.


There are A LOT of stupid designs on this car.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Found my answer in another discussion, Thanks Poncho Dan..and i already ordered my MGW-P !!!!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The stock knob can comes off easier and you can have less risk of breaking the plastic holding clips if you do this. Unbolt the top half of the shaft that holds the knob and turn the boot inside out over the knob. If you look where the shaft goes into the knob you'll see 4 white plastic tabs. Take a small screw driver and carefully pry one clip open. Use a toothpick to hold it open and repeat on the other 3 tabs. Put the shaft into a vise (or reattach it to the base of the shifter) and the knob will pull off a lot easier without trying to fight against the clips and you won't risk breaking them either.


The quality of the GMM and MGW are about the same. The main advantages of the MGW are adjustability and lower cost.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Good Advice Svede, ill remember that when i change the shifter out...and ive gotta say I love how i am learning from everyone elses experiences so i dont mess anything up when i do mine..I love this Site!!!!! lol


----------

